# Brewdog Manchester



## hotmelt (11/6/15)

Just found this in my suitcase from last years trip.Thought it might be of interest.


----------



## hotmelt (11/6/15)

Price List


----------



## welly2 (11/6/15)

Bloody hell, BrewDog got (even more) expensive. Not many beers on those lists for less than a fiver (almost AU$10). And that's Manchester? There'll be riots.


----------



## mwd (13/6/15)

Make mine a pint of Boddingtons please.


Price of a pint in England makes our prices look a bit inflated IMO. http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/sep/04/where-is-the-cheapest-pint-in-britain


----------



## welly2 (13/6/15)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Make mine a pint of Boddingtons please.
> 
> 
> Price of a pint in England makes our prices look a bit inflated IMO. http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/sep/04/where-is-the-cheapest-pint-in-britain


Boddingtons, the cream of Manchester.. well, not any more it isn't. It's brewed somewhere in South Wales from what I last read. They even demolished the old Strangeways Brewery, which is a damn shame. I used to love Boddingtons.


----------

